# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Any members in Houston??? Need Iaido help...

## Ryan Pedro

Looking to get into an Iaido class... See two different schools, but need to know what to do... Help would be great!!! Thanks!!!

----------


## Ryan Pedro

No one at all???

----------


## andrewsneed

Are you trying to find a school to train at or just learn how to use a sword. I live down the street from you.

----------


## Paul Smith

Ryan,
Perhaps you could post the schools that you're looking at. It's hard to comment on a school when I've no idea what school it might be.

----------


## Lane H.

I can tell you absolutely anything you want to know.

----------


## Paul Smith

> I can tell you absolutely anything you want to know.


Outstanding! 
I've always wondered why people say "I could care less" when what they really mean is that they _couldn't_  care less. That one has always puzzled me!  :Smilie:

----------


## Lane H.

Well Mr. Smith, according to what I've found on the Internet, it's a slangy misunderstanding of the true phrase. According to my own badly-remembered linguistics from college, these sorts of corruptions of idioms happen from time to time as we lose the cultural context in which the idioms made sense, and as our own language evolves and acquires new use-meanings, and then the "accepted, in-use" phraseology becomes the common one. Examples include things like "beg the question" (which means to assume the truth of the answer in the question, but now in slang terms means to raise a question) or "irregardless" when you mean to say "regardless." Combine that with a dose of class snobbery (viz. "proper English," when no such thing has existed or ever will exist), and you've got a potent topic to keep grammarians and linguists drunkenly shouting at each other for centuries to come.

----------

